# Hoa Cúc Tượng Trưng Cho Điều Gì Trong Phong Thủy?



## hoatuoidanang (16 Tháng ba 2016)

*Hoa cúc luôn tràn đầy sức sống, hình dạng màu sắc, chủng loại phong phú, được nhiều người yêu thích. Vậy trong phong thủy, hoa cúc tượng trưng cho điều gì.*

 Cùng *Hoa Tươi Phố Huế* tìm hiểu xem Hoa cúc tượng trưng cho điều gì trong *phong thủy*? qua bài viết dưới đây nhé
https://3.bp.************/-7FlDYYUo5rw/Vuje_rPY0QI/AAAAAAAAODg/Ho3jxNSiLpEX9E4eT7yAXpMMHCbfvMv5Q/s1600/Hoa-cuc-tuong-trung-cho-dieu-gi-trong-phong-thuy-1.jpg
Hoa cúc là loại hoa bền màu, bền hoa dễ chăm sóc, hình dạng màu sắc, chủng loại rất phong phú. Vừa có giá trị thưởng ngoạn lại có thể ăn, ngâm rượu, làm trà hay làm thuốc. Chính vì thế hoa cúc rất được ưu chuộng. Hoa cúc thích hợp với những nơi đủ ánh sáng, nhưng ưa khí hậu thoáng mát. Cho nên không thích hợp để trực tiếp dưới ánh mặt trời. Nơi thích hợp nhất chính là đặt ở ban công hoặc bậc cửa sổ hướng Nam trong nhà.





https://4.bp.************/-x7zqFTtbpgs/VujfBdbZ5kI/AAAAAAAAODw/PeYG4y5Gb_wB8v14XaZWlzt4OpsCc5fyw/s1600/Hoa-cuc-tuong-trung-cho-dieu-gi-trong-phong-thuy-2.jpg
Hoa cúc là loại hoa bền màu, bền hoa dễ chăm sóc, hình dạng màu sắc, chủng loại rất phong phú. Vừa có giá trị thưởng ngoạn lại có thể ăn, ngâm rượu, làm trà hay làm thuốc. Chính vì thế hoa cúc rất được ưu chuộng.




https://4.bp.************/-80PpwMgr__c/Vuje_iQfg7I/AAAAAAAAODk/KeMdnI673U4SJoZZylr20MpPQdnAN47jg/s1600/Hoa-cuc-tuong-trung-cho-dieu-gi-trong-phong-thuy-3.jpg
Theo phong thủy, hoa cúc tượng trưng cho điều gì? Đó chính là sự trường thọ, tăng thêm phúc phần, có khả năng trợ giúp ổn định khí trường từ trường. Với hình dạng bông tròn, màu vàng tươi sáng, đặc biệt hoa cúc vàng chính là màu đại diện cho may mắn, tràn đầy sức sống. Hoa cúc thích hợp dùng ở đâu? Luôn mang ý nghĩa cát tường, trường thọ nên có thể đặt hoa cúc trong phòng làm việc.




https://3.bp.************/-63LZSdYntR0/VujfA1TQYHI/AAAAAAAAODo/sIWgQidZ82kNYJdnq06ZL9p1IFRAXUL5A/s1600/Hoa-cuc-tuong-trung-cho-dieu-gi-trong-phong-thuy-4.jpg
Không nên đặt hoa cúc trong phòng ngủ vì thực vật thuộc âm tính, chỉ thích hợp với nơi nhiều nhân khí như phòng khách, hoặc ban công phòng khách. Không nên đặt hoa cúc trong bếp hoặc đường thông vào trong bếp, vì bếp thuộc hành Hỏa sẽ khiến hoa khô héo, mất ý nghĩa cát tường. Không nên cắm hoặc trồng đơn lẻ một bông, một gốc hoa cúc vì sẽ hình thành nên chữ “khốn”, gây bất lợi đối với sự bình an của các thành viên trong gia đình.




https://2.bp.************/-rNemJMn4QBI/VujfBItj6iI/AAAAAAAAODs/LlO_Ynj1WqsVtvqamp48pxmMCtErxuGgw/s1600/Hoa-cuc-tuong-trung-cho-dieu-gi-trong-phong-thuy-5.jpg
Khi chọn *hoa cúc* nên chú ý chọn những cây đang tràn đầy sức sống, hình dáng đẹp, để biểu thị sự cát tường may mắn. Ngoài ra, nên chọn cúc đã bắt đầu nở thì hình thái mới đẹp, lá không nên bị sâu, màu sắc tươi sáng, càng nhiều hoa nhiều nụ và lộc non là tốt. Hoa cúc thích hợp với những nơi đủ ánh sáng, nhưng ưa khí hậu thoáng mát. Cho nên không thích hợp để trực tiếp dưới ánh mặt trời. Nơi thích hợp nhất chính là đặt ở ban công hoặc bậc cửa sổ hướng Nam trong nhà.
Theo *Điện Hoa Phố Huế* ( *dienhoaphohue.com* )


----------

